# C'MON LITTLE GUY, YOU CAN MAKE IT...CANT YOU?...



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Well wouldnt you no it, 1 of my baby Tort hatchlings has died    , although he was born half the size as the others, he looked ok, but alas, even after putting him on his own, force feeding etc. (why do they seem to perk up just before they die?) He just couldnt make it...Of coarse in the wild, he wouldnt have lasted a day, my guess is he had internal problems    ?...T.T. 8)


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Awwww really sorry to hear that TT  . You gave him the best chance he could have had.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

shame to hear mate, *hug* in an un-homoerotic manly way.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww sorry to hear about your loss TT  
*HUGS* to help*


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss T.T.


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

aww all i can say is gutted mate, v sorry for the lil guy an you
why do we always fall in love with the lilest runty ones even tho we know they probably aint gonna make it.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

awww sorry ro hear that


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear about this TT i know youll have done all you could for the little guy some things are just not meant to be


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry to hear about that dude


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

aww T.T really sorry to hear you sad news.....


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks guys, for your kind words and thoughts (especially *Deadbait*!!!) :wink: :wink: ...T.T. 8)


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

gutted to hear of your loss bud


----------

